# TEXRail Opens



## Twin Star Rocket

A new commuter rail line from Ft. Worth northeast to DFW Airport is expected to begin service in late 2018.

www.texrail.com/

It will use a former Cotton Belt line. DART already has a light-rail line into DFW Airport and the TRE serves a station just south of the airport.


----------



## saxman

Looks like TexRail will officially open on January 5th. They've already posted timetables. It'll run once per hour every day with no difference between weekday or weekend, nor even extra trains during rush hour. 51 to 52 minutes between the end stations, DFW Airport to Fort Worth.

https://ridetrinitymetro.org/texrail/schedules/


----------



## Anderson

*blinks at the timetable*
There's round-the-clock service on one end of the line?  Wow...

I don't know about the line ownership situation but I suspect that if the service is as popular as the official estimates project, you will see a frequency bump at peak hours.  The initial equipment order was for eight sets.  The current timetable requires three sets for service, and I figure you _need_ to presume one will be out-of-service at any given moment (maintenance cycles, etc.), but that still gives four additional sets (which may or may nor have all been delivered).  I suspect they can double peak-hour frequency, and there _is_ room in their order to acquire more equipment if needed (the order was for 8 sets and 24 options).


----------



## bretton88

Anderson said:


> *blinks at the timetable*There's round-the-clock service on one end of the line?  Wow...
> 
> I don't know about the line ownership situation but I suspect that if the service is as popular as the official estimates project, you will see a frequency bump at peak hours.  The initial equipment order was for eight sets.  The current timetable requires three sets for service, and I figure you _need_ to presume one will be out-of-service at any given moment (maintenance cycles, etc.), but that still gives four additional sets (which may or may nor have all been delivered).  I suspect they can double peak-hour frequency, and there _is_ room in their order to acquire more equipment if needed (the order was for 8 sets and 24 options).


From what I've heard the plan is to bump up frequencies, but not all the infrastructure will be ready (extra passing sidings, etc) at the start for those extra frequencies.


----------



## saxman

I forgot to think about the fact that most of the line is single track with sidings, so that might limit the schedule for the foreseeable future. I'm glad it's starting out with a bang though. When the A-Train opened it was pretty much relegated to rush hour only service when it began. If you didn't check the schedules carefully, you'd be waiting at the Green Line a few hours to make the transfer. TRE has really upped its frequency as well. When the #22, the Texas Eagle arrived on time into FTW, you'd have to wait 2 hours or so for the next eastbound train toward Dallas. Now you only have to wait 27 minutes or up to a maximum of an hour if #22 is running behind. Now the west side of the Metroplex will be much better connected. Just sure wish Fort Worth hadn't turned down the streetcar plan several years ago.


----------



## Rover

Here's a picture of the TexRail route to Terminal B.

https://ridetrinitymetro.org/wp-content/uploads/2018/09/Map-2016-7.png

From FAQs:

There are two main reasons why TEXRail will use diesel technology. The cost (both construction, and ongoing operational costs) of an electrified rail system is much higher than a diesel rail system, and the existing railroad tracks on which TEXRail will share with freight railroads do not have electrification.

The speed of train travel will depend on the type of terrain, the number of crossings, the current train location on the line and other related factors. Speeds likely would range from 0 to 70 mph.

Trinity Metro is working with existing railroads to share existing tracks, which would mean most of the route would operate on a single track. Selected locations will have a second track added for passing ability, and to meet schedules for both passenger and freight traffic. Double tracks also will be placed at stations.

The train frequency projected is for the year 2035. Projections for population, employment growth and other factors would be needed to project any increase in train frequency beyond 2035.

During peak hours, (the three hours associated with morning rush hours, and the three hours in the evening associated with evening rush hours), trains will run about every 30 minutes. Outside of peak hours, trains would run about every 60 minutes. This frequency is expected to occur in the year 2035, with less frequency possible at startup. Train service and frequency would be consistent along the entire length of the route.

TEXRail DFW International Airport Station will be connected to DART Orange Line DFW International Airport Station via a short walk. (Time of this short walk is not stated.)

The railroads that own the current train bridge crossings over the Trinity River have indicated those bridges are or will soon be at capacity, and there would be no opportunities for the proposed passenger trains to get across using the existing bridges. The railroads also have indicated concerns about liability issues related to allowing a passenger train to use their bridge crossings.


----------



## jis

Looks like the cross walkway connecting the two stations will be at the away from the airport end of the station. Vestiges of it appear to be in place in this Google Map image adjacent to Crossover #2. Presumably the TEX Rail Station is built between S Service Rd and the Toll Road south of Crossover #2.

https://www.google.com/maps/place/Dallas%2FFort+Worth+International+Airport/@32.9074539,-97.0408607,219m/data=!3m1!1e3!4m5!3m4!1s0x864c2a660d222aa7:0x73323f5e067d201c!8m2!3d32.8998091!4d-97.0403352

I am just guessing based on an out of date photo. Anyone who has been there have any upto date info?


----------



## PRR 60

I was there yesterday, and yes, the walkway is at the north end of the stations just south of crossunder #2. It is outdoors but under a canopy - a covered sidewalk.


----------



## PRR 60

This is what the TexRail station looked like yesterday (from DFW SkyLink).


----------



## cpotisch

PRR 60 said:


> This is what the TexRail station looked like yesterday (from DFW SkyLink). View attachment 11093


Seems kind of odd to me to put a train station in the middle of two highways.


----------



## jis

You put it where space can be found easily. [emoji52]


----------



## cpotisch

jis said:


> You put it where space can be found easily.


Touché.


----------



## Pere Flyer

cpotisch said:


> Seems kind of odd to me to put a train station in the middle of two highways.


Texas has enough asphalt ribbons that it’s hard not to put anything between two one-way, wide-laned roads.


----------



## AlamoWye

A nice new train station being built in Grapevine for this rail.

http://architexas.com/project/grapevine-main/

Sure doesn't look like the rest of "train-hating" Texas. If only San Antonio or Austin could have done something like this years ago! And don't even mention the poor excuse that acts like a Amtrak train station in Houston (metro population of 6.3 million).


----------



## saxman

cpotisch said:


> Seems kind of odd to me to put a train station in the middle of two highways.


The way the airport layout is, that's the only place to put it. Thats right next to the terminal though. It'd be cool if they could add a stop for the Skylink right there, so you can take an elevator up, go through TSA and hop on the Skylink to another terminal. That's my expensive idea at least.


----------



## VentureForth

Only slipping a month, looks like they think they'll be ready for passengers next month!

https://ridetrinitymetro.org/texrail/status/project-updates/


----------



## cirdan

saxman said:


> Looks like TexRail will officially open on January 5th. They've already posted timetables. It'll run once per hour every day with no difference between weekday or weekend, nor even extra trains during rush hour. 51 to 52 minutes between the end stations, DFW Airport to Fort Worth.
> 
> https://ridetrinitymetro.org/texrail/schedules/


And running virtually all night too...

Does this line still have any freight. Google earth shows various spurs coming off it (and plenty of parked freight cars)  but of course that doesn't prove they are actually in use.

I wonder how (and if) freight operations can be accomodated besides such an ambitious passenger schedule.


----------



## cirdan

AlamoWye said:


> A nice new train station being built in Grapevine for this rail.
> 
> http://architexas.com/project/grapevine-main/
> 
> Sure doesn't look like the rest of "train-hating" Texas. If only San Antonio or Austin could have done something like this years ago! And don't even mention the poor excuse that acts like a Amtrak train station in Houston (metro population of 6.3 million).


I wonder, will the Grapevine Vintage railroad be affected?


----------



## VentureForth

Where is the new station in relation to the DART station?


----------



## saxman

VentureForth said:


> Where is the new station in relation to the DART station?


Just a couple minutes walk on the other side of the highway.


----------



## VentureForth

saxman said:


> Just a couple minutes walk on the other side of the highway.


So, essentially the same walking effort to get to the Skylink.  I presume there is passage between the stations... I mean, I like Frogger, but that's extreme.


----------



## jis

VentureForth said:


> So, essentially the same walking effort to get to the Skylink.  I presume there is passage between the stations... I mean, I like Frogger, but that's extreme.  [emoji3]


See post 7 and 8 in this thread. This has been discussed in detail.


----------



## VentureForth

Yes, sir, I know it was. The canopies shown in your Google maps link show the current DART station, which I have used. Posts 7 & 8 specifically don't address "real" access to the terminals, or for that matter DART from the new construction. I was at that airport less than 6 months ago, and couldn't see any construction at that time related to TexRail.  

PRRs photos show a similar canopy construction to DART's. 

My only complaint about the existing rail connection with DART is that if you have any sort of disability, it's a bit of a walk to get to the Sky Link from the station. Ground shuttle may be a better way to get to the terminal of your choice.

What I have not determined from posts 7 & 8, or any other post in this thread, is the method, mechanism or route that connects people from the new TexRail station to the airplanes.


----------



## Rover

VentureForth said:


> What I have not determined from posts 7 & 8, or any other post in this thread, is the method, mechanism or route that connects people from the new TexRail station to the airplanes.


That hasn't been detailed anywhere that I've seen. I am going to assume, until I hear differently, that the terminus for the TexRail stop at Terminal B, will offer the same connections to the airport that, that Terminal A offers, Skylink, and Terminal Link.


----------



## jis

Rover said:


> That hasn't been detailed anywhere that I've seen. I am going to assume, until I hear differently, that the terminus for the TexRail stop at Terminal B, will offer the same connections to the airport that, that Terminal A offers, Skylink, and Terminal Link.


Yup. That’s the way it is. Been there and seen that under development.


----------



## Rover

Testing Of New Commuter Train Horns Also Tests Patience Of Neighbors


https://dfw.cbslocal.com/2018/12/27/testing-new-commuter-rail-horns-neighbors/

The new year will bring a new commuter rail line in Tarrant County, and to residents, it can’t come soon enough. That’s because the trains have had horns blaring all day and all night for weeks. “Last night there was one around 3 something, 1 something, about 4 o’clock in the morning, and it wakes you up,” says Grapevine resident Dan Wendeln. “That’s how loud it is.”

It’s been about two weeks since TEXRail began the testing phase on its new commuter rail line, which extends from downtown Fort Worth to DFW Airport, and in accordance with federal requirements, that means testing the horn at every crossing, every time.

“To put it simply, it’s driving some of us up the wall,” says Wendeln. “And the consistency of it is just, I don’t want to say ridiculous, but it’s hard to have a conversation.”

“It’s very loud, very long, and very intense,” says Fussell.

Trinity Metro says quiet zones will be in place once regular service begins January 5. After that, the horns will sound only in case of emergency. But the safety crossing bells will continue.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Nimbys always want it their way!

"Convienence over Safety!"  is their Credo! :help:


----------



## Rover

Bob Dylan said:


> Nimbys always want it their way!
> 
> "Convienence over Safety!"  is their Credo! :help:


Irving and Grapevine spents lots of money fighting DFW Airport expansion. DFW won, and those with new airplane noise just have to tuff it out, or move. I live near DFW, but in an area that only sometimes have planes coming in for a landing, but not directly overhead. I mostly never notice it, unless it's a day with low clouds when they're using that runway.


----------



## VentureForth

Mini, partial government shutdown likely to delay TexRail opening, planned for Saturday:

https://www.nbcdfw.com/news/local/Concern-TEXRail-Could-Be-Impacted-By-Shutdown--503828421.html

Meanwhile, *ONE BILLION DOLLARS for 27 MILES*? That's $37 MILLION per MILE!  That's ridiculous for a non-electrified line on an route where the majority of the ROW already existed.  Just wow.


----------



## Devil's Advocate

jis said:


> You put it where space can be found easily.


Maybe that's why America's rail infrastructure seems so backward and inefficient compared to most other industrialized democracies.  Seeing sluggish American style light rail curving over, under, and around car traffic makes it clear how much our hands have been tied by giving the owner/investor class top priority over nearly every other consideration.



Bob Dylan said:


> Nimbys always want it their way! "Convienence over Safety!"  is their Credo!


Being kept up all night long and then having to go into work, only to be woken up again the next night really sucks.  I treasure quiet nights and restful sleep because I'm utterly useless without it.  If you're exhausted then you're a waste of time and money to your employer, and once you lose your job you risk losing everything.  Since we live in a country where the social safety net is being eroded into irrelevance and nearly everything you need is dependent on keeping your job you better believe people are going to be pissed if they can't sleep properly.


----------



## jis

Yup. American public investment in rail infrastructure is more in line with what is expected of a third world country. Inevitably there is under investment and it shows at every step.

Meanwhile, many third world countries are actually investing at a rate that a lot looks like first world country quality investment.


----------



## VentureForth

jis said:


> Yup. American public investment in rail infrastructure is more in line with what is expected of a third world country. Inevitably there is under investment and it shows at every step.
> 
> Meanwhile, many third world countries are actually investing at a rate that a lot looks like first world country quality investment.


Seems to me that the American [government] method is WAY over investment with extremely low returns.


----------



## Rover

TEXRail will kick off service with free rides


(FORT WORTH, TEXAS) Dec. 4, 2018 – When Trinity Metro’s new 27-mile TEXRail commuter rail line begins service on Jan. 5, 2019, passengers will be able to try out the train for free until Feb. 1, 2019. TEXRail will run from downtown Fort Worth to Dallas Fort Worth International’s Terminal B, providing a daily commuting option for regional employees and travelers.

“TEXRail is a premium service, and we want to give everyone an opportunity to ride,” said Trinity Metro Senior Vice President Bob Baulsir. “From the day we open on Jan. 5 until the end of January, we won’t charge a fare.”

On Feb. 1, customers will pay $2.50 for a one-way ticket. A $5 day pass is good for all rail and bus in Tarrant County. “We are providing first-class service for a nominal price,” Baulsir said. “We expect to have 8,000 riders a day by the end of the first year of service.”

*About the route*

TEXRail service will begin at the Texas & Pacific Station in Fort Worth and will travel through North Fort Worth, North Richland Hills and Grapevine before its final stop at Terminal B. The first train departs Fort Worth at 3:25 a.m. and arrives at the airport at 4:17 a.m.

https://ridetrinitymetro.org/texrail-will-kick-off-service-with-free-rides/


----------



## Rover

VentureForth said:


> Mini, partial government shutdown likely to delay TexRail opening, planned for Saturday:
> 
> https://www.nbcdfw.com/news/local/Concern-TEXRail-Could-Be-Impacted-By-Shutdown--503828421.html




https://twitter.com/TrinityMetro/status/1081333131272208384


----------



## fairviewroad

Rover said:


> TEXRail will kick off service with free rides


Well, it's certainly true that no one has paid for a ride on TEXRail yet....  :unsure:


----------



## Rover

Trinity Metro has received word from the Federal Railroad Administration (FRA) that the entire 27-mile TEXRail route has been approved for passenger service. We expect to begin full service from the T&P Station to DFW Airport’s Terminal B on:

*Thursday, Jan. 10.*

https://ridetrinitymetro.org/texrail-passenger-service/


----------



## Anderson

VentureForth said:


> Mini, partial government shutdown likely to delay TexRail opening, planned for Saturday:
> 
> https://www.nbcdfw.com/news/local/Concern-TEXRail-Could-Be-Impacted-By-Shutdown--503828421.html
> 
> Meanwhile, *ONE BILLION DOLLARS for 27 MILES*? That's $37 MILLION per MILE!  That's ridiculous for a non-electrified line on an route where the majority of the ROW already existed.  Just wow.


Without getting into the details that such stories tend to lack, how many equipment sets does that include?  Also, how expensive were the equipment facilities, etc.?  I'm not disagreeing on the cost being high...more looking at the context surrounding it.


----------



## jis

Rolling stock is 8 4 car Stadler FLIRTs for $106 million. 

In addition to track rebuilding and addition of passing sidings and a new track segment into the airport, there are seven new stations most with parking lots of various sizes, and one equipment storage and maintenance facility. Don’t know the cost breakdown for those. 

My SWAG is that just the track and signal/PTC is probably a little more than half the total cost, which is still high by world standards. But in general US infrastructure construction costs are high by international standards too.


----------



## cirdan

Anderson said:


> Without getting into the details that such stories tend to lack, how many equipment sets does that include?  Also, how expensive were the equipment facilities, etc.?  I'm not disagreeing on the cost being high...more looking at the context surrounding it.


Didn't the initial (presently operational) phase of Briughtline cost a bit more than 3 billion? And I assume that price tag also included trains, maintenance facilities,  and all the other facilities and collaterals that such an operation requires. For a considerably longer route. Even if arguably the conditions are not fully comparable.


----------



## jis

cirdan said:


> Didn't the initial (presently operational) phase of Briughtline cost a bit more than 3 billion? And I assume that price tag also included trains, maintenance facilities,  and all the other facilities and collaterals that such an operation requires. For a considerably longer route. Even if arguably the conditions are not fully comparable.


Early estimates for the entire project Miami to Orlando was $3 Billion. In reality it will be closer to $4 Billion with Phase two coming in at $2.8 Billion or even a bit more, and won’t include the cost of Orlando Airport Mulimodal Center. That is a OIAA project. Brightline just leases space. Only cost of track is included. Phase one was a bit more than $1 Billion as I recall, maybe even as much as 1.5 Billion (haven’t seen the final numbers) though I am not sure what portion, if any, of Miami Central Station buildings is included. It probably includes the ramp and elevated tracks. They have in general run a tighter ship than usual.


----------



## VentureForth

At DFW right now. As a proper rail fan, I took DART from Rowlett to DFW, transferring at the weather-free Centreport subway station.

In downtown, there appeared to be a priest I couldn't see very well. It had something to do with keeping Dart public. Couldn't find anything relevant in the news.

Arrived at DFW and another rail fan and I walked along the walkway to the West side of the freeway. A lot of construction going on. Sidewalk was closed so couldn't get to the platform. Funny, seeing they were supposed to open four days ago.  The other rail fan was passed because he didn't check the website and came from Plano just to ride it.

So a couple questions answered - yes you will be able to walk from terminal A or B to either Dart or TexRail. There is also zero signage or information on TexRail (not even hiding behind paper). 

Went through Security, hopped on Skylink went to B then returned, capturing this video:


----------



## Rover

I visited the TexRail DFW North station today. Looks like they are ready to receive passengers. It's located off of Texan Trail (Hwy26) at the Dallas Rd. intersection, going east on Dallas Rd., until you reach the "Road Closed" sign, where you turn left to get to the station's parking lot.


----------



## Anderson

jis said:


> Rolling stock is 8 4 car Stadler FLIRTs for $106 million.
> 
> In addition to track rebuilding and addition of passing sidings and a new track segment into the airport, there are seven new stations most with parking lots of various sizes, and one equipment storage and maintenance facility. Don’t know the cost breakdown for those.
> 
> My SWAG is that just the track and signal/PTC is probably a little more than half the total cost, which is still high by world standards. But in general US infrastructure construction costs are high by international standards too.


$18-20m/mile is high for a commuter rail project, but not insanely so by US terms.  Realistically it should probably be about half of that.

To be fair, the relevant Brightline comparison (Miam-Palm Beach) was, IIRC, around $600m at initial estimate for 70-75 miles of line and five sets of equipment (that was the bond issue).  I think you get a bit over a billion dollars once you throw in MiamiCentral, but let's ignore that due to the odd circumstances there (namely, a five-track elevated station with the tracks several stories up and with a major property entangled with it) that drop it in a class of operation that we haven't seen in the US in nearly a century.  Brightline is relevant because the service frequency (hourly) is in line with what Texrail has now, though IIRC Texrail is supposed to go more frequently once all is said and done.

Still, that's $8m/mile for the base project and equipment (for what I believe is complete double-tracking of the line).  Tri-Rail Coastal Link has been estimated at $800m in 2013 dollars for 85 miles of route, but how that interacts with Brightline's improvements, etc. is an open question.  Taking the projects together, that would be somewhere in the ballpark of $1.3-1.8bn in constant-year dollars, depending on what you include and your year of choice, but that's for something like 40+ round-trips per day between two services, a _lot_ of stations, etc.  Total capex at that point is still in the range of $15-22m/mile (so somewhere around half of Texrail).


----------



## Rover

DFW NORTH Station


----------



## Rover

DFW N Looking South


----------



## VentureForth

Well, that ain't double track along the whole line...


----------



## Rover

VentureForth said:


> Well, that ain't double track along the whole line...


Well, not on the track that they exclusively use...


----------



## Pere Flyer

With a frequent rail connection between DFW and the downtown/northern suburbs of FW, I wonder how many cars will be taken off I-20 and if TRE ridership will be impacted.


----------



## jebr

The only major stop that's served by TEXRail that's replacing TRE service is DFW airport - the other stops seem to be decently far apart, and the only people I could see switching from TRE to TEXRail is those that did a park-and-ride from TRE to Fort Worth where the TEXRail station is more convenient, or those where TRE happened to connect to the bus they needed to get to their destination, but TEXRail serves that connection (or destination) better.

I'm a bit surprised that they're shutting down the TRE connection entirely to the airport; while I'm not sure how long the shuttle bus transfer takes, the fact that the TRE service to the airport station is 23 minutes faster while serving unique intermediate markets would make me think that there'd still be a need for the TRE shuttle bus. It'd be especially frustrating if you work at the airport and were using one of the x:55 times (from Fort Worth Intermodal) to get to the airport. Now, in order to make that same start time, you're needing to leave 25 minutes earlier. For example, if your shift starts at 7 AM, it seems pretty easy to take TRE at 5:55 AM, arrive at CentrePort at 6:19 AM, and then take a shuttle bus to the airport. Even with the transfers, you could easily be at the airport by 7 AM. Now, with just TEXRail serving that, you'll need to take the 5:30 AM TEXRail that arrives at 6:17 AM if you need to be at the airport by 7 AM. Additional frequency could solve this problem, but it's not there on launch, and the bus connection appears to be set for removal pretty much right away after TEXRail launches.


----------



## bretton88

jebr said:


> The only major stop that's served by TEXRail that's replacing TRE service is DFW airport - the other stops seem to be decently far apart, and the only people I could see switching from TRE to TEXRail is those that did a park-and-ride from TRE to Fort Worth where the TEXRail station is more convenient, or those where TRE happened to connect to the bus they needed to get to their destination, but TEXRail serves that connection (or destination) better.
> I'm a bit surprised that they're shutting down the TRE connection entirely to the airport; while I'm not sure how long the shuttle bus transfer takes, the fact that the TRE service to the airport station is 23 minutes faster while serving unique intermediate markets would make me think that there'd still be a need for the TRE shuttle bus. It'd be especially frustrating if you work at the airport and were using one of the x:55 times (from Fort Worth Intermodal) to get to the airport. Now, in order to make that same start time, you're needing to leave 25 minutes earlier. For example, if your shift starts at 7 AM, it seems pretty easy to take TRE at 5:55 AM, arrive at CentrePort at 6:19 AM, and then take a shuttle bus to the airport. Even with the transfers, you could easily be at the airport by 7 AM. Now, with just TEXRail serving that, you'll need to take the 5:30 AM TEXRail that arrives at 6:17 AM if you need to be at the airport by 7 AM. Additional frequency could solve this problem, but it's not there on launch, and the bus connection appears to be set for removal pretty much right away after TEXRail launches.


They are going to launch half hourly frequencies in March is the plan. That shuttle had incredibly low ridership, so either employers weren't using it, or a majority are from Dallas where they take the Orange line in. I suspect the former.


----------



## Rover

jis said:


> Early estimates for the entire project Miami to Orlando was $3 Billion. In reality it will be closer to $4 Billion with Phase two coming in at $2.8 Billion or even a bit more, and won’t include the cost of Orlando Airport Mulimodal Center. That is a OIAA project. Brightline just leases space. Only cost of track is included. Phase one was a bit more than $1 Billion as I recall, maybe even as much as 1.5 Billion (haven’t seen the final numbers) though I am not sure what portion, if any, of Miami Central Station buildings is included. It probably includes the ramp and elevated tracks. They have in general run a tighter ship than usual.


A 2 mile, 4 lane vehicle tunnel in Seattle has cost $1.6 Billion per mile...

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alaskan_Way_Viaduct_replacement_tunnel


----------



## Anderson

That project has also had some very...impressive...issues.


----------



## VentureForth

Yeah - we're talking flat land on an existing ROW that isn't even electrified.  I'll try to look it up, but I read somewhere that the TOTAL spent on the entire DART rail system since inception is $5 Billion - and Dallas taxpayers are wondering if it's been worth that.

Here we go: https://www.dallasobserver.com/news/dart-has-spent-5-billion-on-light-rail-is-it-worth-it-8380338

For what it's worth, using DART from DFW to Rowlett cost me $3 round trip last weekend (2x 2-hour rides) and took about 90-110 minutes compared to a 35 mile car ride that would arguably take an hour.  No rental car (family let me borrow a car that cost me $30 to fill up).  No traffic.

But $37 BILLION for TexRail???  Rails made out of platinum or something?


----------



## jis

VentureForth said:


> But $37 BILLION for TexRail???  Rails made out of platinum or something?


Ummm ... it is $1 Billion, not $37 BILLION [emoji57]


----------



## VentureForth

jis said:


> Ummm ... it is $1 Billion, not $37 BILLION


Oops.  Confused my $37 million per mile for the $1B total... It's early.  Only one cup of coffee today so far.  

That being said, 5X that bought DART 3x as much track - much of which is new construction - and complete electrification.

Dang.  DART is expensive at $54 million per mile.


----------



## Bob Dylan

It's Expensive but not as Expensive as more "Freeways"!!

DART is really becoming a Great Railway System and still Growing!!! ^_^


----------



## Rover

VentureForth said:


> Oops.  Confused my $37 million per mile for the $1B total... It's early.  Only one cup of coffee today so far.
> 
> That being said, 5X that bought DART 3x as much track - much of which is new construction - and complete electrification.
> 
> Dang.  DART is expensive at $54 million per mile.


I watched some TexRail construction videos today, and now I see why it was costly. It was a dedicated track that crossed rivers, and, in the congested rail routes near downtown Ft. Worth, bridges had to be inserted under highways, and above exiting track.

Here's a video by Ricco Swuave


----------



## Rover

Over the river....


----------



## VentureForth

Bob Dylan said:


> It's Expensive but not as Expensive as more "Freeways"!!
> 
> DART is really becoming a Great Railway System and still Growing!!! ^_^


Yeah - but Texas is good at recouping their cost via tolls.  Interesting that tolls cost more than riding DART.  Why can't they raise the rail fares?  Thing about most of the tolls in the Dallas area is that they are optional as in the express lanes.  I think the only ones that are really tolled for everyone is the Dallas Tollway and the GWB Turnpike.


----------



## Bob Dylan

One thing about Texas Toll Roads:

They are contracted out to for Profit Companies after being built with Government Funds ( aka our Tax Dollars) and the Government guarantees their profits.

Several systems are losing money and one of the roads here in Austin has gone broke so well pay twice for it! :help:

Most Commuter Rail  Systems (except in the NE) have  Low to Moderate Fares and Lose Big Bucks.

Dallas and Texas  are  noted for being prudent with Public Funds, and we are on  a sound Financial basis except for our Education Systems! ( Thanks Ross Perot and other Clownish  Politicos!  )


----------



## neroden

jis said:


> Rolling stock is 8 4 car Stadler FLIRTs for $106 million.
> 
> In addition to track rebuilding and addition of passing sidings and a new track segment into the airport, there are seven new stations most with parking lots of various sizes, and one equipment storage and maintenance facility. Don’t know the cost breakdown for those.
> 
> My SWAG is that just the track and signal/PTC is probably a little more than half the total cost, which is still high by world standards. But in general US infrastructure construction costs are high by international standards too.


There are multiple new river bridges, including a major bridge over the Trinity River. 


There's also a major overgrade bridge rehabilitation in the so-called "Hole in the Wall" which had to be done with active tracks.

The cost of major bridges adds up fast.  Over rivers, they have to be done with all kinds of care and complex permits to avoid contaminating the river or messing with the water flow, as well.


----------



## Rover

As for Rail. we are already paying for whether we use it or not, because, in the case of DART, for example, through a % on sales tax.


----------



## jis

Rover said:


> As for Rail. we are already paying for whether we use it or not, because, in the case of DART, for example, through a % on sales tax.


That is true of highways and airways too. And in these cases they are not even targeted sales tax but general income tax funded, partially.


----------



## Rover

Nice video collage of opening day from the Texas Train Productions YT channel:


----------



## MattW

Does that line still host freight? It looks like they use high level platforms (higher than 8") on both sides.


----------



## jis

As long as it does not host oversize non-standard loading gauge freight cars it should be fine.


----------



## me_little_me

Wow! "Thousands of passengers take Tex-Rail on first day! Train watchers galore line the tracks!". News at 11.


----------



## Rover




----------



## Rover

This is the DOT pdf of the project summary and map.

View attachment TX_Ft_Worth_TEX_Rail_Profile-FINAL.pdf


----------



## Rover

I rode the TexRail from the DFW North Station to the T&P Station and back this Sunday afternoon. It was a beautiful sunny cloudless day!  The train was jam packed when I got on. At the Grapevine station some people got off, and I lucked into a window seat, with a table, which I kept until the train returned to my starting point.

For the first few stops, after announcements were made manually, there was a horrible loud static noise that lasted for 4 or 5 seconds. This happened about 3 times, and then did not happen again. For being packed full, the air quality stayed good.

After Grapevine, on the way to Ft. Worth, we waited at least 5 minutes for the other train to go by to the airport.

Even today, there were construction workers working on finishing out the retaining walls not log after leaving the ITC toward the airport.

I took video with my smartphone, which I only had ever done a few times. I made the rookie mistake if filming toward the sun, and not having the sun behind me (but I couldn't change seats anyway.) What happened was the bright sun lit me up, and that image reflected back on the train window and appears in the video.


----------



## cirdan

VentureForth said:


> Oops.  Confused my $37 million per mile for the $1B total... It's early.  Only one cup of coffee today so far.
> 
> That being said, 5X that bought DART 3x as much track - much of which is new construction - and complete electrification.
> 
> Dang.  DART is expensive at $54 million per mile.


As far as I am aware, DART only re-uses old railroad ROW in as far as it uses the land, which no doubt saved  a lot of money and time in terms of not having to eminent domain thosands of individual landowners. And also allowed for nice straight lines permitting good speeds rather  than the awkward meandering that is a hallmark of many scratch-built light rail systems these days.  But in terms of the infrastructure, nothing from the previous railroads has been re-used as far as I am aware. As far as I know, all track is new, all bridges and underpasses are new, and all stations and auxiliary facilities and buildings are new.


----------



## Rover

Here's a link to a pdf from Stadler for the FLIRT train:

https://www.stadlerrail.com/media/pdf/flirt_texrail_en.pdf

https://www.stadlerrail.com/en/products/detail-all/flirt160/29/

And, from the TexRail Fact Sheet:

FAST FACTS
• TEXRail will feature diesel multiple units (DMUs) with a mechanical unit in the center of
the train.
• Each DMU has 229 seats and total capacity of 488. There are four entry points on each
side of the train.
• TEXRail cars feature an all-aluminum body and an articulated train that makes it easy to
walk between cars during the ride.
• Amenities include a designated quiet car, level boarding, bike racks, USB charging
stations, seatback trays and overhead luggage storage.


----------



## CraigDK

What is the boarding (or platform) height that TEXRail is using?


----------



## cpotisch

CraigDK said:


> What is the boarding (or platform) height that TEXRail is using?


Looks like it's 57 cm, according to Wikipedia.


----------



## Rover

Here's a 54 minute video going from DFW Airport to Ft. Worth. It features audio inside the hallway where the electricity is generated as the train takes off.


----------



## BigTex

I rode the TexRail 2 days ago, Jan 31. The last free day.

There were tons of empty seats.  Approx 10 passengers boarded at each station. Most were seniors checking it out and young families.

I clocked my train at 78 mph. Got a screen capture at 77mph. 

I wonder what the max speed limit is on this track.  The TexRail website says "speeds up to 70 mph"


----------



## Devil's Advocate

VentureForth said:


> Yeah - but Texas is good at recouping their cost via tolls.


Hundreds of millions of dollars of public debt that has been carelessly wasted on private tollways would disagree with you.


----------



## BigTex

Wasted money.

Boondoggle.

TexRail estimates 8,000 daily riders @ $2.50 each.  It's a joke to think that they can run 4 trains for $20,000 a day, before costs & expenses...  It's just another Black Hole Money Pit.

Oh. No food or drinks allowed!   I guess the morning riders will be pissed enough to go via another means!


----------



## Rover

Devil's Advocate said:


> Hundreds of millions of dollars of public debt that has been carelessly wasted on private tollways would disagree with you.


Agree. They built the George Bush tollway with not enough lanes, and they are paying big time to widen them. They initially built all those toll booths, and now it's all electronic, and no toll takers.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Ditto for the Money Pits around the Austin Metro area! :angry:


----------



## Rover




----------



## saxman

New trains sets will help to beef up the once an hour headway schedule. Grapevine is building a huge development right at its station to include a hotel. I think North Richland Hills has plans for one. They need to work on the connection to the stockyards in North Fort Worth. So close, yes so far. That's what you get for only using old ROW, but I understand the expense of not doing so. Hopefully one day they can extend the line into SW Fort Worth. DART is now working on its final improvements for the eastern half of the Cotton Belt which will go from DFW Airport to Plano with a mini-rail hub in Carrollton, and another transit hub in Addison.


----------



## Rover

saxman said:


> DART is now working on its final improvements for the eastern half of the Cotton Belt which will go from DFW Airport to Plano with a mini-rail hub in Carrollton, and another transit hub in Addison.



On the local news tonight they mentioned that the Cotton Belt will also be using Stadler FLIRTs, 8 of them.

https://www.railwayage.com/passenger/commuterregional/dart-flirts-with-stadler-for-119m-contract/

https://www.star-telegram.com/news/traffic/honkin-mad-blog/article231119208.html


----------



## Rover

*https://ridetrinitymetro.org/bus-bridge-planned-for-overnight-texrail-service-dec-9-13/*

*Bus bridge planned for overnight TEXRail service Dec. 9-13*

Rider Alert
(FORT WORTH, TX – Dec. 4, 2019) – To prepare for the implementation of *positive train control* on TEXRail, a limited number of service interruptions will occur between midnight and 4 a.m. Monday through Friday, Dec. 9-13, while testing is conducted, as required by the Federal Railroad Administration.

For TEXRail #275, which departs the airport at 11:40 p.m., a bus bridge will be in effect between Mercantile Center Station and Fort Worth T&P Station. TEXRail will operate from DFW Airport Terminal B Station and terminate at Mercantile Center Station at 12:14 a.m.

TEXRail #278, which departs Fort Worth T&P Station at 11:43 p.m., will terminate at North Side Station at 11:55 p.m. and will not continue to the airport.

TEXRail #212 will start at 4:01 a.m. from Mercantile Center Station during the testing period.
The remaining trains (277, 280, 179, 182, 181, 111 and 110) will not offer passenger service during the testing.


----------



## Rover

I rode the TexRail today from DFW N to Iron Horse. Between Smithfield and Iron Horse, I saw something I don't ever remember seeing before. At a crossing, there was a pedestrian path/bike path that had it's own small crossing arm that was lowered as we passed.

All this week TexRail is free. 









ZIPZONE


ZIPZONE is a flat-fee ridesharing transit solution that uses your smartphone and dedicated vehicles to provide trips within specific service boundaries.




ridetrinitymetro.org


----------



## saxman

Rover said:


> I rode the TexRail today from DFW N to Iron Horse. Between Smithfield and Iron Horse, I saw something I don't ever remember seeing before. At a crossing, there was a pedestrian path/bike path that had it's own small crossing arm that was lowered as we passed.
> 
> All this week TexRail is free.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ZIPZONE
> 
> 
> ZIPZONE is a flat-fee ridesharing transit solution that uses your smartphone and dedicated vehicles to provide trips within specific service boundaries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ridetrinitymetro.org



Yeah, those small crossing arms can be all over various places. The bike trail is all along the route and I plan on riding it when it gets cooler.


----------



## cirdan

Rover said:


> I rode the TexRail today from DFW N to Iron Horse. Between Smithfield and Iron Horse, I saw something I don't ever remember seeing before. At a crossing, there was a pedestrian path/bike path that had it's own small crossing arm that was lowered as we passed.
> 
> All this week TexRail is free.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ZIPZONE
> 
> 
> ZIPZONE is a flat-fee ridesharing transit solution that uses your smartphone and dedicated vehicles to provide trips within specific service boundaries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ridetrinitymetro.org



Thanks for that report.

What was ridership like?


----------



## Rover

cirdan said:


> Thanks for that report.
> 
> What was ridership like?


Very light at 1:30pm.


----------

